# Vaperite Appletons robbed this morning



## Vaperite South Africa (6/8/17)

Our shop at Appletons Village in Randburg was robbed at 6:20am this morning, Sunday 6 August. The thieves were in a dark Golf Tiguan. There were four of them. They appear to be white or coloured. They stole a lot of stock and our laptop and cash box and some TV's.

These are the same thieves who broke into Vape King and Vape Cartel. There are a group of vendors looking at offering a reward to anyone who can provide information leading to the arrest and conviction of these thieves.

Be on the lookout for China Mall shops or non Vape shops and even online adverts for new hardware and international e-liquid at low prices. PM me if you feel you have any information and we will take it from there.

The reward amount has not been decided yet but will be at least R20,000, probably more.

Here's a photo of one of the thieves although he has a cover over his middle face. May even be a woman.


This is what a VW Tiguan looks like. We are not sure what the actual colour is.


----------



## TheV (6/8/17)

Sorry @Vaperite South Africa  I hope these guys get caught quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/8/17)

More photos of the thieves. Somebody here must recognize this person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/8/17)

@KieranD @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Silver (6/8/17)

Sorry to hear this @Vaperite South Africa 
This is shocking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/8/17)

The same guys are hitting all of the vape stores?

I hope they get caught soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slav (6/8/17)

This is unbelievable! I will share on my platforms as well.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/8/17)

My heart is hurting so much for you all - seriously - the community really needs these criminals to be caught.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (6/8/17)

There is definitely a pattern here. Same guys...... vapeshops.......classifieds...... What a unlawful way to make some moola. I hope the admin of Facebook pages like IAVA which has a lot of members post these pictures. Shame on you, why don't you work for your money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (6/8/17)

@Silver, can't you maybe place these pictures in the classifieds of ecigssa. Some members only read certain posts, or navigate straight to the classifieds. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/8/17)

These guys must be on here or one of the Facebook pages. Someone must know something. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/8/17)

Yip, definitely the same guys! As @Vaperite South Africa said a group of us vendors are clubbing together to catch these guys, the police dont care, they came back to VK Fourways 2 weeks after they hit us, @Nibbler happened to be in the shop early to tidy up for a photo shoot and they ran off as soon as they saw him, still waiting for the detective to come collect the new footage!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/8/17)

Wonderful SAPS


----------



## Vape King South (6/8/17)

So sorry guys. We know how it feels. But as a collective I am positive we are going to get them.

All the best.

Dale

P. S, sharing the shit out of this. That's the reason for edit.


----------



## Cornelius (7/8/17)

These guys have their mugs all over Facebook. Someone must know them.
That being said please go through your available footage of people coming into the store. They are more than likely "customers" before hitting the store, they would actually have to know what the store layout is before coming in.
Without pointing fingers, please check all the current specials running at some of the newer stores.
There are option to look into for identification purposes of stock on hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/8/17)

We need to start a VCPF Vape community policing forum. Whatsapp groups, Volunteers on Patrol, Lets do this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## QKNatasha (7/8/17)

Do you guys know exactly what was stolen?

There's a dude that just posted a shit load of stuff on a WhatsApp group I'm on. Saying he's selling all his Vape gear but the stuff all looks brand new.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (7/8/17)

Looking at the pics of the kids doing this I actually feel sorry for them. Eventually they will get caught. End up behind bars. So young, lives ruined and even worse... 'Pappa wag vir jou!...'

Eisch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johankrugersa1 (7/8/17)

So sorry to hear. that sucks big time. 
Hope they get caught sooner than later.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/17)

QKNatasha said:


> Do you guys know exactly what was stolen?
> 
> There's a dude that just posted a shit load of stuff on a WhatsApp group I'm on. Saying he's selling all his Vape gear but the stuff all looks brand new.



@QKNatasha , Please can you screenshot and send to @Vaperite South Africa @KieranD and myself!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## QKNatasha (7/8/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @QKNatasha , Please can you screenshot and send to @Vaperite South Africa @KieranD and myself!


Message sent

I hope it leads to something for you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/8/17)

That caucasian guy looks familiar. Almost like I have seen him at another vape store before.

Edit:As in worked there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/8/17)

You can tell the guy on the right's age group by looking at his pants (appleton cam 3 photo)

All vendors in the Gauteng area, please be so kind as to print a copy of these mugs and keep it on your counters with a suitable title?


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/8/17)

JakesSA said:


> You can tell the guy on the right's age group by looking at his pants (appleton cam 3 photo)
> 
> All vendors in the Gauteng area, please be so kind as to print a copy of these mugs and keep it on your counters with a suitable title?


Ja,hy het amper sy broek verloor.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/8/17)

It's sad if you think about it. They are driving a car which costs up to half a million Rand. *It is clear that crime does pay*. Even if it is stolen they are still driving a car worth R 500 000.

They will be caught eventually. If not for this crime then the next.. or next...or next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/8/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's sad if you think about it. They are driving a car which costs up to half a million Rand. *It is clear that crime does pay*. Even if it is stolen they are still driving a car worth R 500 000.
> 
> They will be caught eventually. If not for this crime then the next.. or next...or next.


Well, in all likelihood they are driving their parents' car, but yes.


----------



## ArkLyte05 (9/8/17)

Hi,

Sorry I am new to Ecigssa.

I have noticed quite a few stalls and shops popping up in China mall that are selling vape products and flavours. Some of them are knock offs but others look really legit.

My other thought was if there was any security footage of the vehicle and licence plate.


----------



## RichJB (9/8/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, in all likelihood they are driving their parents' car, but yes.



Or a stolen car. Or they have well-paying jobs but steal anyway. The belief that business theft and housebreaking is the domain of the poor unemployed masses is often untrue. My neighbour had some expensive imported dwarf trees stolen out of his driveway. A poor and uneducated thief isn't going to know the value of those. Some years ago, my employer's car was stolen. They recovered the vehicle and successfully prosecuted the thieves - who worked for a woman ringleader who owned and ran several supermarkets. She was making a really good living in retail yet still had the energy and greed and lack of any morals whatsoever to run a car theft ring after hours. The mind just boggles sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (9/8/17)

Just a thought. Are some of the products stolen not serialised? Could they be identified that way? If vendors have a list of serials of the items stolen perhaps it could be posted here for people to check against when things appear on WhatsApp groups and the like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/8/17)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Just a thought. Are some of the products stolen not serialised? Could they be identified that way? If vendors have a list of serials of the items stolen perhaps it could be posted here for people to check against when things appear on WhatsApp groups and the like


@Trashcanman3284 the problem is that a lot of the product serials on device itself and retailers don't open the boxes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (9/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Or a stolen car. Or they have well-paying jobs but steal anyway. The belief that business theft and housebreaking is the domain of the poor unemployed masses is often untrue. My neighbour had some expensive imported dwarf trees stolen out of his driveway. A poor and uneducated thief isn't going to know the value of those. Some years ago, my employer's car was stolen. They recovered the vehicle and successfully prosecuted the thieves - who worked for a woman ringleader who owned and ran several supermarkets. She was making a really good living in retail yet still had the energy and greed and lack of any morals whatsoever to run a car theft ring after hours. The mind just boggles sometimes.


100 % agreed. Even in cases where those doing the 'dirty work' are in dire need of bread (and that is, of course, also not often the case), most of the time they are simply employed by those who really do not 'need' it at all and who take 80 % of the profits in any case. Incidentally, I also know someone that was targeted by the 'supermarket lady' that you mention above. With this very specific market (vaping, and 'not just Twisp') being targeted, I would guess 95 % that the person behind it has the money to buy at least one each of all of the vaping gear that he puts on the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (10/8/17)

Seen a few dudes selling some juice that I know only vaperite stocks for rather low prices. Seemed just a bit fishy


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Seen a few dudes selling some juice that I know only vaperite stocks for rather low prices. Seemed just a bit fishy



Hi @ASCIIcat - please would you share that info with @Vaperite South Africa via PM
It might help


----------



## kev mac (10/8/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @KieranD @Stroodlepuff


You have a good photo of at least one culprit, perhaps the local police may recognize them.


----------

